# P'Cola Beach this morning



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

This is my first surf report in quite awhile. My cousin and I got to the beach around 6 AM and set up. We quickly caught a couple ladyfish and deployed those on our heavier rods hoping for a shark. Had a lot of fun with light tackle and the ladyfish, but we did want something for the cooler. With the slick conditions I ended up sightfishing. I managed one legal pomp(12.75") several yearlings that were a little short and a few nice whiting. The funny thing was that the whiting were in schools and crusing the beach much like the pomps were. They weren't moving slowly, instead they were actively covering water. Anyway as the wind shifted around 9 the weed started pushing in around us. We did get a shark to bite( a spinner around 130#) but he jumped, wrapped up in the line, and took off tail whipping and subsequently breaking my wind-on leader. We left around 11...all in all it was a very nice morning on the beach.

Tight lines,

Jason


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice report. Pompano are my favorite.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

where were u at


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good action...Thanks for the report....


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report man!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Appreciate it, Ray. Brandon, I was located just after the parking area in the bend in the road(the one with the bathrooms).

Tight lines,

Jason


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopefully we all can start getting back into some Pompano soon! Sawsome Whiting last time out, they weren't hungry. 

Nice report!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

J purdy, Glad to see you're back!

We'll be looking for your posts as the action falls into gear in the upcoming months.

what's your take on fall surf fishing, thatis, Do you think it ismore productivethan spring surf?

I'll check back here or see you on the beach!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Todd,

It seems like I catch the bigger limits of pomps in late Fall. Once the water temps drop below 70 the fishing should really kick off. When the temps hit the mid/lower 60s I'll fish the afternoon tidesto let the water warm up a bit. I can't wait!

Tight Lines

Jason


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

What did your pompano hit?

Chris


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Fresh shrimp, circle hook, 17# flourocarbon leader


----------



## alsouto (Aug 5, 2009)

how far out are you throwing your bait everytime i go i come out empty handed i just started surf fishing so i am trying to figure out what i am doing. please help lol


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I was sightfishing, so within 40 yards. If you're soaking bait try just inside the sand bar, or in any cuts or holes that you see.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. Great thread.

Wish I wereon the beach with a pompano rig at, well, anytime...


----------

